
Stephen Colbert's “Go Fund Yourself” - majewsky
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Py0Zfrns3Xs
======
rqs
Well performed, I laughed so hard about the tent.

<del>Back to the topic though, after checkout their Kickstarter page, I think
Stephen Colbert was right, it's just a small tent with leg room.

Why people still funding that?</del>

Oh I got it.

They not actual there for funding. They're there to sell their product.

Nice move I must say.

